# 2010 Sentra Lurches Forward



## chasMI (Jan 24, 2013)

Having an issue with my 2010 Sentra SR. When accelerating from a stop the car will lurch forward at times (feels like a transmission slip). This has been happening more and more frequently over the last few days. 

The car has 28,000miles on it


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure the ATF level is full in the tranny.


----------



## chasMI (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you very much for the suggestion

cheers


----------

